# Viper auto start restarts continuously



## mlelah (Jan 3, 2012)

My Viper auto start in my Mercury Mountaineer is about 4 years old. It was installed by Best Buy. This winter I just tested it. When the start button is pressed twice, the vehicle starts fine, runs for a few seconds, then shuts down, then automatically starts again, runs for a few seconds, shuts down....this will continue and I have to stop this by starting the car with the key.

Any insights into where to start the diagnosis would be appreciated. I don't know the model number. If this is necessary, please let me know where to find this on the unit. Thanks.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

It sounds like it has lost the tach signal that the units senses to know when the engine is running. Not sure if units that old had the virtual (wireless) tach feature but if so and they used that you could try to reprogram it. You'd probably need the install manual to find the procedure. If they used a wired tach signal in the install you should check that connection on both ends. If the system has a lifetime warranty take it back to BB and let them fix it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah check under the hood, sounds like the connection may have rotted out. Or it just needs to relearn the signal if you had a new battery put in the truck. Best buy will probably charge you if its the latter.


----------



## mlelah (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, the battery was disconnected for a week while I was doing some work on the steering. I will look at this on the weekend. 

Where to check under the hood?

How to get it to relearn the signal?

Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I didn't think disconnecting the battery should cause this problem. Never seen that personally. If you have a wire connection for the tach it may or may not come from under the hood. Depends on your vehicle and the installer. You need to go to the12volt site and look at the wire connection information for your specific vehicle (make, model, year)... then try to find the manual for your specific alarm system (Viper model what?) to get the tach learn procedure. I don't have that info but if you post the details Jagger or someone else here might be able to help. Or look here:

Car Alarm, Car Stereo, Mobile Video, and Cruise Control Info for Installers


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mlelah said:


> Yes, the battery was disconnected for a week while I was doing some work on the steering. I will look at this on the weekend.
> 
> Where to check under the hood?
> 
> ...


 There is a link in my Signature for Viper Alarms/remote starts, just enter the model you have. If not sure try a 501, Same procedure for late models.


----------

